# Tolls to Disney



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Calais to Disneyland Paris - 

Is it an easy drive, how long will it take and how much will the tolls cost (6.32m)?

Many thanks


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hez!

Distance Calais to Paris about 180 miles - Autoroute Express, pedal to the metal, do it in 3 hours!! :roll: :wink: No frites on the way though! :lol:

Tolls €16.46 from the following link:
http://www.discoverfrance.net/Boutique/Travel/Car_Leasing/driving_in_france.shtml

Any good?


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

We went for New Years and it took us about 3 hours on the motorway. the toll was about 29 euros. we came back the long way which took about 5 hours. If you are going into Disney for a few days it can sometimes be cheaper to buy an annual pass. This gives you free parking and discount in the shops and resturants. There is a train station on site which takes you right into paris. The food is very expensive in Disney so plan to go back to your van for meals. Parking near the travellator can be very noisy. Have a great time
Dawn x


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Calais to Disneyland Paris -
> 
> Is it an easy drive, how long will it take and how much will the tolls cost (6.32m)?
> 
> Many thanks


Hi, This site seems fairly accurate in terms of toll costs.

www.viamichelin.com

It is also a good planning tool.

Keith


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone, and I like that Michelin website you've pointed me too.

We are thinking of spending several days at Disney, so the annual pass may well be worth considering. Do they still allow motorhomes to overnight in their carpark?

Has anyone sampled the showers they have there. Is there separate ladies and gents and are they in good condition?

Thanks again


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Annual pass will give you free parking for the MH, trick is just buy 1 night parking @ 20e on entry at the tollbooth - go get you pass in the park (take photo ID with you) within the day, go back to toll booth with your parking sheet for the one day and receipt - they give you 20e back and a parking sheet circled Sun - Sat! Hey presto stay as long as you want.

Just be prepared to get woken up midnight onwards with the sweepers running around the car park. 

Showers are great, fresh water and dump facility as well near at the bus area of the car park. 

We end up there every year with the kids to finish off the holiday at the end of July and it is normally very busy - 200 + vans in the lot, when are you thinking of going?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

We're going beginning of June. May also pop in again at the end of the holiday on the way back to Calais.

Glad to hear the showers are ok!

I've heard there's a shopping centre nearby (Val d'Europe?). Is it worth a visit and would we walk to it or take the van?


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

stayed there at easter, seperate showers for lads and ladies they are getting a bit dated, we arrived 8pm parked in lanes by entrance to disney camper next to us fired up the barbie all good , went into park in the morning paid 13e a night was worth it , you can walk into downtown disney in the night from campsite to the bars and restaurants when we were there we shared carpark with about 200 camper vans , food is expensive, beer cost 7 e a glass its not cheap , we had a good time and would go back


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

Annual Pass??

Can't find the price on their website - can anyone point me to it please.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

You have to go onto the French version of the site to see the Annual Pass option..........


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

The train station in Disney will get you to Val De Europe. Think it is the first stop. We keep saying every time we go we must go to it but have never got round to it. 
Dawn x


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

179 Euro for the full all in Annual pass, now i never knew they did them and since it includes the parking would really work out well for us.

We were planning on a two day stay so add the parking all we need to do is one more day and we break even, so another two day trip later in the year will see us quids in.

Anyone have one already ? what do you do pay the parking and park pases on the first day then claim it back when you get your annual pass, and do they run date to date or jan - dec.

The cheaper value ones seem very good value for money but having a 9 year old i doubt the dates would fit with what we need.

Thanks very much for the info.


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

when you get to the payment booths you ask and pay there for the annual pass. You then have to go to customer relations to have your photo taken and you then get your card. We bought ours on the 8th May 08 and it runs out on the 7th 09. You show it when you buy anything ,icecream ,drinks etc and you get discount. We certainly have had our moneys worth
Dawn


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

telboy1 said:


> when you get to the payment booths you ask and pay there for the annual pass. You then have to go to customer relations to have your photo taken and you then get your card. We bought ours on the 8th May 08 and it runs out on the 7th 09. You show it when you buy anything ,icecream ,drinks etc and you get discount. We certainly have had our moneys worth
> Dawn


Thats very kind Dawn, and im sorry to jump on the original thread, could i just ask

What do you do about parking, pay at the gate the first time on entry and show your pass the rest of the time?

Do you show your pass on the second vist to avoid paying entry to the parking area and does it work for addtional nights, i guess they come round and collect normally unless you leave for some reason.

Sorry for all the question just want to get it straight before we go that direction.

Kevin


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes pay the parking the first day. Then just show your card every other time and tell them how long your staying so they can write it on the paper you put in your van window. Anythink else you think about just ask
Dawn


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

But dont forget you will get your 1st nights parking back if you ask when you go back to the tollbooth to extend your parking pass.

We just get the cheapest annual pass (fantasy @ 129e) and its OK, the blackout dates dont fall when we would like to go - seem to mostly be french bank hols / celebrations. 

Another tip, but not sure if it will work this year - last year they were offering kids under 7 go free - well I thought it was just hotel visits, but how wrong I was. The nice lady asked if my brood were under 7, and then issued the three of them annual passes for a full year at the cost of zero euros - so still valid this year!. So all in 258 euros for 2 holidays for a family of 5 at disney is not to be sniffed at - the parking alone would nearly have cost us that without AP's. The 10% discount on just about anything you buy in the park is a bonus too. 

If driving to Val d Europe then head for the bus parking area, it is accesed via a bit with a variable height barrier IIRC. Dont go on a Sunday as it was all shut down when we tried.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Just to add that if you do opt for the 'Dream' Annual pass, you're entitled to park for free in Hotel New York (nearer than the car parks + quieter!).

Also there are discounts to be had in the parks (20% off in most of the shops, 10% off in the restaurants, 10% off Disneyland Golf + other benefits)

Finally as an incentive for you to renew each year they generally offer 18 months for the price of 12 at renewal!

Any Q's just ask away!


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

i'd be interested to know if u7's are still free. i've one under 7 and 2 over. 

was the u7 free only for annual pass or day pass as well?

chris


----------

